# Venison Snack Sticks - 2nd Attempt



## smokinzz (Feb 6, 2015)

Let me start by saying what a great site to learn about meat smoking!  I've been lurking for a while - this is my 1st post.

I'm preparing to make another batch of Venison sticks.  I have searched past posts and still have a few questions I'm sure the experts here can answer.

I'm using LEM Hot snack stick seasoning I received as a gift.  Does the LEM seasoning pack contain cure?  I'm expecting it does but want to be sure. Has anyone ever used this seasoning?  Unlike me - the wife and kids don't like em real hot.  In the future, I plan on making my own seasonings from some of the recipes I've found here.

I plan on using 80% ground venison and 20% pork fat I got from the butcher shop.  Is this a good ratio?  Should I use ground pork instead of the straight fat?  

I'm using sheep casings for the first time - used edible collagen on the last batch.  Any tips or challenges using the casings?

I'll follow the smoking temps from here.  120F no smoke for 2 hours to dry, 10F temp increase per hour to 170F, hold to a IT of 152F.  Should I add water in the smoker?

Just purchased a AMAZN PS and am anxious to try it out as well.

I'll let you know how they turn out.

Smokinzz


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 6, 2015)

The LEM kit should have cure. It is normally in a separate bag and is pink. You need to be sure before smoking so read the kit again. The sheep casing will work best if you put them in cold water a day before using. Drain and refill a few times to get the salt brine off. before putting the casing s on the stuffer tube, hold one end under running water and rinse the inside. I use a bleach cleaner to clean my sink before doing this.

You can run your smoker at 120 if you want but it cuts down on time in the smoke. If you want more smoke hang the sausage and let them dry for an hour or 2 until they are very tacky or dry. Then start at 120 with smoke. If you prefer less smoke do it like you mentioned above.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 8, 2015)

Smoke, Woodcutter has you covered for the casings. Is your venison already ground and if so what was the fat ratio in it? If it just venison steak that you are grinding with the fat you will be fine on your ratio.


----------

